# Hostel Advice!



## AaronGooner (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I was just curious as to the prices of hostels, I have looked around and says their about 30 AUS a night on average, do the hostels do any type of discounts or deals?

Thanks.


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

Hey Aaron,

I've stayed in a few YHA's around Queensland and 30 bucks a night sounds about right. Might find some for a bit less though especially if you don't mind sleeping in a mixed dorm.

The YHA also allows you to purchase membership for a year, which gets you 10% discount. Think it's around $40 or once you've spent 10 nights at any YHA you get free membership. Just remember to ask the place you stay at for a loyalty card and don't forget to get it stamped wherever you stay.

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## AaronGooner (May 2, 2011)

Yeah i did look up the YHA hostels and they look pretty nice, there supposed to be the best ones, i will probably check into there. Thanks alot!


----------

